# Aero Wheel Depth for Road Racing?



## Spectre68 (Jun 8, 2004)

What would you recommend for aero wheel depth to be used for road racing with a moderate amount of climbing. (~1000 feet total over 50-60 miles)? Thanks!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Watch Tour de France vid re-runs and see what they use.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There's more to aero than depth. And there's more to going fast than aero (like cross winds or not).
In the end, it's not going to matter unless you go to deep and can't deal with crosswinds.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

55mm is pretty popular.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Spectre68 said:


> a moderate amount of climbing. (~1000 feet total over 50-60 miles)?


I wouldn't consider 20ft/mi a moderate amount of climbing. That's practically flat.


----------



## slinzer1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm shopping too. I average 3k plus of climbing on a week ride and was riding 50mm fine. For you 50mm is no brainier while I may do 38 or 40mm


----------



## Spectre68 (Jun 8, 2004)

tlg said:


> I wouldn't consider 20ft/mi a moderate amount of climbing. That's practically flat.


For sure, just wanted to give some context on what I'm looking to use these wheels for as I know that perceptions of what moderate climbing can vary a lot from the Midwest to the coastal West Coast. So, basically I'm looking for wheels for which light weight for climbing is less important.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay dropped the hint that matters. Crosswinds. Do you have experience with whatever wheels you're thinking of using? Different brands react very differently at the same depth in the wind. 

I have a personal limit of around 45mm for my front wheel. The rear is pretty much whatever, I'd run a 60mm or 70mm and not blink, it's the front wheel that's a concern with crosswinds.

Most people seem to be able to handle a 50mm up front. I'm a lighter rider so I suffer more in the wind and therefore can't handle a 50mm as well. I rode Mavic 52mm front and back for a long time and did okay but my current setup is much wider and far more stable yet only a bit shallower. The profile of the rim makes a huge difference. So do spokes. Those thick Mavic bladed spokes are no good in the wind.

Basically a heavier rider can usually handle a deeper front wheel. You're riding basically flat terrain so I'd go as deep as possible and pick a quality top brand. I'd be hesitant over 50 or 60mm for the front though, when you're scared of the wind you don't go as fast.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

1000 feet of climbing in 50-60 miles is really flat. My general rule of thumb for climbing is that 1000 feet per 10 miles makes it a hilly ride.

There are a few things you should be looking for as chances are you are not just using these wheels for just the one event.

If most of your riding is in terrain like this (flat to rolling) then aero will trump weight in terms of the benefits. The faster you go, the more aero forces you need to overcome. So, if you are spending a lot of time above 21mph that is where the deeper wheels can be more advantageous and even going to a slightly deeper wheel (in the 55 to 65 range) can be good.

However, there are crosswinds to think about, and if you are using the wheels for all types of riding, going with something a bit more versatile can have more benefits than just aerodynamics. That is where going with the mid depth (in the 35 to 50 range) can be lighter, still have good aerodynamics, and not be so hard to handle in crosswinds.

Rim shape and tire size have a lot to do with crosswind handling as well. A lot of the newer better shaped rims can handle crosswinds better than much deep poorly shaped wheels. Also, running a 23mm tire will actually give you much better crosswind handling than a 25mm tire. When I run 23mm tires on a 90mm set of wheels, it feels about the same as running 25mm tires on a 60mm set of wheels (that is just based on how it feels to me).

I would look at either mid depth, or a little slightly deeper depending on your speed, the terrain, whether the wheels are everyday or event only, and how comfortable you are riding in crosswind situations.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Go with 44-55 (Zipp 303, Vintage Aeolus 5, etc.) aero beats weight everywhere except for huge climbing and current blunt-profile, middle-depth wheels are as easy or easier to handle in crosswind than traditional box section rims.


----------



## RepartoToad (Jul 26, 2016)

tlg said:


> I wouldn't consider 20ft/mi a moderate amount of climbing. That's practically flat.


My 40 mile ride today had 250ft of climbing. That is flat-er


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Mine's flatter. 
My Saturday ride was 69 miles, 92 feet of elevation according to Strava.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

coachboyd said:


> 1000 feet of climbing in 50-60 miles is really flat. My general rule of thumb for climbing is that 1000 feet per 10 miles makes it a hilly ride.
> 
> There are a few things you should be looking for as chances are you are not just using these wheels for just the one event.
> 
> ...


#boom 100% solid answer. No more really needs to be said.


----------

